# Intro Adventures for Lvl 1-3 (WotBS and Zeitgeist)



## ratzofftoya (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi folks! Simple topic: I'm thinking of running either WotBS or Zeitgeist in 5E and note that they both start at Level 3. What do we do for the first three levels!?


----------



## hirou (Apr 27, 2020)

Levels 1-2 are notably deadly for PC in 5e and not very interesting in mechanical terms of character building (IMHO). Both in ZG and in WotBS the party is supposed to be somewhat competent at the start of the campaign (constables on His Majesty's Service and somewhat experienced adventurers which can aid the Resistance), not complete newbies.


----------



## Tormyr (Apr 27, 2020)

Is this for a group of players who have played much before? If so, I would recommend skipping the first two levels and just starting the adventure at level 3. Both campaigns start at level 3 for the reasons @hirou mentioned. Level 3 is also the first level where all the characters have a subclass.

If these players have not played before, a short, introductory adventure could be useful. For WotBS, an adventure west of Gate Pass that warns the heroes of the coming Ragesian army or a mission that involves hiding spellcasters from city officials who are going to round them up in advance of the inquisitors coming to take them away would work. For Zeitgeist, a basic investigation could work. When it is finished, the constables are transferred to Delft. An adventure for beginning players could also be something completely unrelated as a way to get the players' feet wet.


----------



## ratzofftoya (Apr 28, 2020)

Thanks! These are mostly new players, so I want to be able to introduce them a bit. Know of any interesting pre-made ones that could fit the bill (for either quest path)?


----------



## arkwright (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd suggest skipping an introductory adventure and starting the AP. It's 13 books, you don't want to dilly-dally, and book 1 does a very good job at introducing Zeit and Lanjyr. After all, it's written for a party who is brand-new to the world and the adventure.


----------



## Lylandra (Apr 28, 2020)

ratzofftoya said:


> Thanks! These are mostly new players, so I want to be able to introduce them a bit. Know of any interesting pre-made ones that could fit the bill (for either quest path)?




Depends on your group... from my experience, if you plan on making it through all 13 Chapters of ZG or all 12 of WotBS, then it might be a good investment to give basic info about the setting to your players and ask for a rough concept in advance in case you'd wish to adjust the setting or add some NPC to their story (Lorcan Kell is a prime example of an easily inserted antagonist, but not every player would want him in their story). 

There are certain points in both campaigns where switching characters is not too much of a hassle, but you'd try to avoid it ideally. And oftentimes players do not connect too much with a premade. Also, keep in mind that ZG has 9 (?) different themes for PCs, so you'd want to offer at least one for each theme.


----------



## ratzofftoya (Apr 28, 2020)

Lylandra said:


> Depends on your group... from my experience, if you plan on making it through all 13 Chapters of ZG or all 12 of WotBS, then it might be a good investment to give basic info about the setting to your players and ask for a rough concept in advance in case you'd wish to adjust the setting or add some NPC to their story (Lorcan Kell is a prime example of an easily inserted antagonist, but not every player would want him in their story).
> 
> There are certain points in both campaigns where switching characters is not too much of a hassle, but you'd try to avoid it ideally. And oftentimes players do not connect too much with a premade. Also, keep in mind that ZG has 9 (?) different themes for PCs, so you'd want to offer at least one for each theme.



Thanks! I was being ambiguous...I didn't mean pre-made characters, but rather pre-made adventures to take the party from level 1-3.


----------



## Tormyr (Apr 28, 2020)

For WotBS, What about using some pregens and have an introductory adventure where a group of spellcasters and travelling companions is trying to flee the Scourge and make it to Gate Pass?

You could use the travelling intro from Lost Mines of Phandelver or another level 1 guarding the caravan adventure to cover some travelling from Ragesia to Gate Pass ahead of the second army. You could end it with Inquisitor Boreus and his group from adventure 1 (way overpowered for level 1-2 heroes) defeating them and carting them away.

At that point, the players have their feet wet with role play and combat as well as an understanding of what the refugees are going through and how scary the inquisitors are. As they make their characters for the main campaign they can keep this in mind, and they might see the spellcasters again in the Scourge Prison in adventure 8 (the non-spellcasters don't make it).


----------

